# Any L1's in Cambridge?



## sjalloq (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about making a purchase and was wondering if anyone would be willing to show me their machine and give me their thoughts. I'm going to pop down to Greenford to see Reiss at some point but with work and other commitments might not be able to do this until the new year.

Thanks.


----------

